
Where to share a new sorting algorithm - frazer
Hi, I created a sorting algorithm that is faster than ShellSort when the range of values is smaller than the number of elements.  I think it is a simple algorithm, placing all the values in an object, finding min and max while doing so. Afterwards it simply checks every value in the object between min and max.  I&#x27;m not sure where to share it, and I&#x27;m also open to someone telling me it already exists.<p>So, feedback please, and if it is new, where should I share it?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Frazer&#x2F;hashSort
======
theamk
How is this different from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counting_sort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counting_sort)
?

